# how much are extra mags?



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

how much are usp mags? 15 rd.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*HK Mag. prices*

http://www.calssportingarmory.com/HKMagsPost91404.htm
http://www.andean-inc.com/Merchant2...OS&Category_Code=Heckler_Koch_Magazines_Clips

I have bought from Cal's and they have good prices and quick service.:smt1099


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

CDNN sells them for $40 and you get a free 10 round mag.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

so they are not to bad a little more then glock


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*A little more?*

Thats funny saying the HK Mags are a little more then the Glocks.:smt082


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

I would get them from CDNN if you can. I bought mags for my P-2000 and they got them out to me very quickly. Great service!:smt023


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

I'd deal with CDNN also. I've not had good experiences with Cal's. :smt076 CDNN has always been great to deal with and fast to ship.


----------



## ccw-shooter (Mar 16, 2007)

I have noticed that all of the mags over 10rds have Law Enforcment Only stamped on them. Whats the deal with that??


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

ccw-shooter said:


> I have noticed that all of the mags over 10rds have Law Enforcment Only stamped on them. Whats the deal with that??


Only ones produced between 1994-2004.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

ccw-shooter said:


> I have noticed that all of the mags over 10rds have Law Enforcment Only stamped on them. Whats the deal with that??


During the assault weapons ban, any magazine with a capacity over 10 rounds was available for law enforcement or military only and had to be marked as such. Means nothing now.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I have to say that I think CDNN rules. I think they have the best prices and sometimes they send you free stuff with your order.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Their menu has changer*

I noticed Cals Sports has changed their menus and I can't find the Mags I have ordered in the past. Not a good thing IMHO.
So CDDN Sports and Andean-inc would be the best choice with Andean-inc having the lowest prices on the H&K Mags I use.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Blkhawk73 said:


> I'd deal with CDNN also. I've not had good experiences with Cal's. :smt076 CDNN has always been great to deal with and fast to ship.


I have heard from many HK owners done wrong by Cal's...


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

close to $50.00


----------

